# Lowrance transducer help



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone have a boat near Turtle creek that would let me hook my HDS5 to their Lowrance blue connector? Lowrance said to check my unit on another boat to see if my transucer is faulty. My warranty expires soon. Had a different thread below , but didn't get a reply. Need to eliminate one thing at a time to get back on the water.

Thanks for any help, Gill


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

pm send I will be up there the whole weekend.


----------

